# Looksmaxxing getting spread out



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Jan 7, 2019)

100k views, even astro and some other looksmaxxer have already seen this shit already. I bet this shit is causing tons of people to be aware of the red pill and black pill aswell. a lot more people will be acknowledged about mewing aswell.


----------



## Coping (Jan 7, 2019)

Tbh if every single male was redpilled it would be better cuz they wouldn’t give so much attention to every bitch like lil pussies but at same time there would be more competition, so at the end the solution is to rope


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Jan 7, 2019)

Coping said:


> Tbh if every single male was redpilled it would be better cuz they wouldn’t give so much attention to every bitch like lil pussies but at same time there would be more competition, so at the end the solution is to rope


if youre red pilled youre ahead of the race

as uncle june would say "Some people are so far behind in the race that they actually believe they're leading "


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 7, 2019)

Bluepillers will still represent like 90% of the male population, looksmaxxers still have a giant advantage


----------



## KrissKross (Jan 7, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Bluepillers will still represent like 90% of the male population, looksmaxxers still have a giant advantage


Cope. Once this catches on, things are gonna get nasty


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 7, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Cope. Once this catches on, things are gonna get nasty


Have you talked to the average guy? Men's mentality is very, very far from blackpill. When guys looksmax they work on fashion sense and hairstyles at most, don't think to get corrective facial surgeries, roid, and adopt an advanced skincare routine.


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 7, 2019)

We need to pump misformation into the ntsphere to muddy the waters.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 7, 2019)

dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> 100k views, even astro and some other looksmaxxer have already seen this shit already. I bet this shit is causing tons of people to be aware of the red pill and black pill aswell. a lot more people will be acknowledged about mewing aswell.



Doesn't matter, it's one thing being redpilled and it's another trying to make a change. Most normies who discover such videos will have the information enter through one ear and leave out of the other ear.


----------



## KrissKross (Jan 7, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> We need to pump misformation into the ntsphere to muddy the waters.


I like the way this incel speaks


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Jan 7, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> Doesn't matter, it's one thing being redpilled and it's another trying to make a change. Most normies who discover such videos will have the information enter through one ear and leave out of the other ear.


depends. i always had a urge to fuck bitches and be top dog, and a lot of men are like that, usually the one who takes it in and follows


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 7, 2019)

dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> depends. i always had a urge to fuck bitches and be top dog, and a lot of men are like that, usually the one who takes it in and follows


Yes, all men have that urge, still doesn't mean anything, most men will never take action to try and be the "top dog".


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Jan 7, 2019)

mewing and shit is pointless considering evrryones over 13 here


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 7, 2019)

@mojopin made it


----------



## mojopin (Jan 7, 2019)

I just made the videos for some bros on here and before I knew it I was at 100k views. I’m fairly certain these people would have been searching other looksmax shit to be recommended the vid and most normies will just call them bullshit and move on.


CupOfCoffee said:


> Bluepillers will still represent like 90% of the male population, looksmaxxers still have a giant advantage


I doubt even 1% are legit redpilled so don’t expect this to change anytime soon


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 7, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> We need to pump misformation into the ntsphere to muddy the waters.


not like there isn't enough already anyway 


mojopin said:


> I just made the videos for some bros on here and before I knew it I was at 100k views. I’m fairly certain these people would have been searching other looksmax shit to be recommended the vid and most normies will just call them bullshit and move on.
> 
> I doubt even 1% are legit redpilled so don’t expect this to change anytime soon


thank u for video btw did ur dad like it


----------



## mojopin (Jan 7, 2019)

dotacel said:


> not like there isn't enough already anyway
> 
> thank u for video btw did ur dad like it


He wants to be my Guinea pig to test my methods. But he doesn’t want to do half the stuff like eating raw meat or working out so idk his logic behind that lmao


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 7, 2019)

mojopin said:


> He wants to be my Guinea pig to test my methods. But he doesn’t want to do half the stuff like eating raw meat or working out so idk his logic behind that lmao


I understand not wanting to eat raw meat but get him to start working out man


----------



## mojopin (Jan 7, 2019)

dotacel said:


> I understand not wanting to eat raw meat but get him to start working out man


He does a physical af job all the time so I don’t blame him tbh. I’ll try to get him to do handstands tho


----------



## VST (Jan 7, 2019)

dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> 100k views, even astro and some other looksmaxxer have already seen this shit already. I bet this shit is causing tons of people to be aware of the red pill and black pill aswell. a lot more people will be acknowledged about mewing aswell.



Fucking dicks trying to monetize this knowledge.
Now I have to compete with looksmaxxed normans.


----------



## mojopin (Jan 7, 2019)

VST said:


> Fucking dicks trying to monetize this knowledge.
> Now I have to compete with looksmaxxed normans.


I’m not trying to bro just want to get the knowledge out there to prevent others from suffering the same BDD as me so I’m pretty hesitant to add adverts. Also I swore a lot and made dark jokes throughout the video so I’m not looking to compromise my humour for money. Like I said I just made the videos for the bros and it’s blown up


----------



## VST (Jan 7, 2019)

mojopin said:


> I’m not trying to bro just want to get the knowledge out there to prevent others from suffering the same BDD as me so I’m pretty hesitant to add adverts. Also I swore a lot and made dark jokes throughout the video so I’m not looking to compromise my humour for money. Like I said I just made the videos for the bros and it’s blown up


Others aren't you.
Others suffering is beneficial to you, the better the competition is, the harder it is to stand out. If everyone mewed(Thankfully most normies are too self-absorbed and will dismiss this as some "meme exercise") the average would increase, so you'd have to take much more radical looksmaxxing steps in order to be happy. 

But I appreciate the videos, they are pretty high quality ngl. Some good knowledge there.


----------



## mojopin (Jan 7, 2019)

VST said:


> Others aren't you.
> Others suffering is beneficial to you, the better the competition is, the harder it is to stand out. If everyone mewed(Thankfully most normies are too self-absorbed and will dismiss this as some "meme exercise") the average would increase, so you'd have to take much more radical looksmaxxing steps in order to be happy.
> 
> But I appreciate the videos, they are pretty high quality ngl. Some good knowledge there.


Cheers bro. Yeah you’re right people think it’s a meme or scam so they won’t bother looking into it. I’m fairly certain the only people who would be recommended these vids are ones who watch videos on jawline and cheekbones or facial exercises. Idk any normies who would stumble across this


----------



## VST (Jan 7, 2019)

mojopin said:


> Cheers bro. Yeah you’re right people think it’s a meme or scam so they won’t bother looking into it. I’m fairly certain the only people who would be recommended these vids are ones who watch videos on jawline and cheekbones or facial exercises. Idk any normies who would stumble across this


Tbh, have you got any gender statistics on the people that viewed the video?
I hope that the majority of people that stumble upon these are women, because if all women and a small number of men were looksmaxxed, we could all get an above average gf. As the rewards would be significantly higher, and the competition would remain low, which would be a net positive impact on us.


----------



## 11gaijin (Jan 7, 2019)

Coping said:


> Tbh if every single male was redpilled it would be better cuz they wouldn’t give so much attention to every bitch like lil pussies but at same time there would be more competition, so at the end the solution is to rope


Spread the Blackpill


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 7, 2019)

mojopin said:


> I’m not trying to bro just want to get the knowledge out there to prevent others from suffering the same BDD as me so I’m pretty hesitant to add adverts. Also I swore a lot and made dark jokes throughout the video so I’m not looking to compromise my humour for money. Like I said I just made the videos for the bros and it’s blown up


Holy fucking shit bro 143k views congrats man.


----------



## mojopin (Jan 7, 2019)

VST said:


> Tbh, have you got any gender statistics on the people that viewed the video?
> I hope that the majority of people that stumble upon these are women, because if all women and a small number of men were looksmaxxed, we could all get an above average gf. As the rewards would be significantly higher, and the competition would remain low, which would be a net positive impact on us.


30% are women and the rest seem to be either incels/looksmaxxers or young teens.


battlefieldincel said:


> Holy fucking shit bro 143k views congrats man.


Cheers bro


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Jan 7, 2019)

mojopin said:


> 30% are women and the rest seem to be either incels/looksmaxxers or young teens.
> 
> Cheers bro



haha i didnt even know you were on this forum. if you clickbait taking advantage of peoples insecurities it could get pretty big lmao ngl


----------



## mojopin (Jan 8, 2019)

dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> haha i didnt even know you were on this forum. if you clickbait taking advantage of peoples insecurities it could get pretty big lmao ngl


I guess you could say I somewhat have so far, but without taking the piss with it like a lot of channels


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 9, 2019)

It's crazy how Much you've exploded in like 1 week.
The Chad YouTube growth vs the incel 2 subs (his alt and his mom) 
Even that Chad male model brettchaderick commenting in your vids now.


VST said:


> Fucking dicks trying to monetize this knowledge.
> Now I have to compete with looksmaxxed normans.


Yeah I fully agree with this,even the concept of this site,I hate people getting advice to make them better looking,as an incel is mog or be mogged (usually mogged) and it just makes it harder for us.

If I was gl I wouldn't give any advice at all other than just beeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yourself.
Mewing becoming mainstream is not a good thing for incels at all.


----------



## Deleted member 744 (Jan 9, 2019)

The thing is, it's gonna be in the real far future if it will even explode. Most of the population watching this are kids who wont really dive into mewing and looksmaxing. For those who will, they'll need to teach their kids looksmaxing and make them grow into it.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 9, 2019)

Holy fuck...... It's almost at 400k, you can actually become a YouTuber that makes a fuckload of money out of this. @mojopin Make as many high quality videos as quick as you can.


----------



## HorseFace (Jan 9, 2019)

Fucking hell this shit is going viral. Its ogre if this becomes common knowledge.


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Jan 9, 2019)

mojopin said:


> I guess you could say I somewhat have so far, but without taking the piss with it like a lot of channels


You best start patreonmaxxing. Your videos are blowing up. Its crazy you were at a couple hundred subs a week ago.


----------



## mojopin (Jan 9, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> Holy fuck...... It's almost at 400k, you can actually become a YouTuber that makes a fuckload of money out of this. @mojopin Make as many high quality videos as quick as you can.


Unfortunately my dad doesn't see it as viable work so he's making me work with him everyday for a while...


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 9, 2019)

mojopin said:


> Unfortunately my dad doesn't see it as viable work so he's making me work with him everyday for a while...


Just listen to him till you get really, really big, then move out.


----------



## nattycel (Jan 9, 2019)

@mojopin never forget your first fans


----------



## Nibba (Jan 9, 2019)

Yeah bro @mojopin is doing a great service


----------



## androidcel (Jan 9, 2019)

Its ogre for youngcels like me when looksmaxxing will spread out in few years tbh.


----------



## mojopin (Jan 9, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> Just listen to him till you get really, really big, then move out.


Only problem is this means I can’t upload consistently for a while. Got me fucked up


nattycel said:


> @mojopin never forget your first fans


Love you baby


Nibba said:


> Yeah bro @mojopin is doing a great service


Why don’t you start a channel?


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 9, 2019)

mojopin said:


> Only problem is this means I can’t upload consistently for a while. Got my fucked up


Shit, that's terrible, you need strike while the iron is hot.


----------



## mojopin (Jan 9, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> Shit, that's terrible, you need strike while the iron is hot.


@Felix97 said I could use his eyebrow's thread for a video so I might get it done seeing as I have the day off tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 9, 2019)

mojopin said:


> @Felix97 said I could use his eyebrow's thread for a video so I might get it done seeing as I have the day off tomorrow.


Good. If i was you id say im unwell, then i'd go to my room and make as many videos as possible, tbh.


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

Brett Maverick noticed me too lol I'm.doing pretty well myself nice job bro
btw YouTube money is nice just not as much as you think unless you are hitting that 100k mark. I make 100 dollars for every set of videos that make 100k.
I'm focusing on reaction videos because honestly it's a great thing to get into to grow your channel. it's kinda generic but pretty fun.

people love it and I get bigger. win win. 

my goal is get big enough to get mewing mainstream on behalf of Dr Mike mew. 

I wanna funnel all the traffic I get into orthotropics


----------



## mojopin (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> Brett Maverick noticed me too lol I'm.doing pretty well myself nice job bro
> btw YouTube money is nice just not as much as you think unless you are hitting that 100k mark. I make 100 dollars for every set of videos that make 100k.
> I'm focusing on reaction videos because honestly it's a great thing to get into to grow your channel. it's kinda generic but pretty fun.
> 
> ...


Good for you man, being able to switch up the vids and do what you want will be well worth it in the long run. 100 dollars every 100k would have been pretty sweet for me back in the day when anyone could monetise videos. We need mewing to go mainstream before John Mew dies. God bless that saggy old man.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

Spread out like the legs of toastie roasties


----------



## Dude420 (Jan 9, 2019)

@mojopin Dude your channel grew so fast I remember subbing your channel at like 8 subscribers couple of weeks ago, you must have appeared in Youtube algorithm of recommended videos, particularly the one at 400K.


----------



## mojopin (Jan 9, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> @mojopin Dude your channel grew so fast I remember subbing your channel at like 8 subscribers couple of weeks ago, you must have appeared in Youtube algorithm of recommended videos, particularly the one at 400K.


Crazy shit. I had someone I know who didn't know what mewing was message me to ask if it was me


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> Brett Maverick noticed me too lol I'm.doing pretty well myself nice job bro
> btw YouTube money is nice just not as much as you think unless you are hitting that 100k mark. I make 100 dollars for every set of videos that make 100k.
> I'm focusing on reaction videos because honestly it's a great thing to get into to grow your channel. it's kinda generic but pretty fun.
> 
> ...


You're an autist white nigger who consistently trashes this site and other blackpill concepts along with calling guys like faceandlms toxic and cancer.

You and based baldcel should get cancer.

Fuck with bloatcrew
Get what's coming to you.
Woooooooooooo


----------



## Mewcel (Jan 9, 2019)

@mojopin

Congratz with your success, you blew up pretty fast. Mewing content must be hot rn.

EDIT: Keep uploading bro. If you can make some kind of gig out of this, you're golden. Beats wagecucking.


----------



## mojopin (Jan 9, 2019)

Mewcel said:


> @mojopin
> 
> Congratz with your success, you blew up pretty fast. Mewing content must be hot rn.
> 
> EDIT: Keep uploading bro. If you can make some kind of gig out of this, you're golden. Beats wagecucking.


I’d rather sell my asshole to men than wagecuck. At least then I’d know men would be paying to fuck me. I look forward to seeing where this takes me. Cheers bro


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> You're an autist white nigger who consistently trashes this site and other blackpill concepts along with calling guys like faceandlms toxic and cancer.
> 
> You and based baldcel should get cancer.
> 
> ...




lol I love this site and you won't stop my growth bro. I'm on a roll. sorry your so mad that I'm spreading my message and mewing.


mojopin said:


> I’d rather sell my asshole to men than wagecuck. At least then I’d know men would be paying to fuck me. I look forward to seeing where this takes me. Cheers bro




lets collab bro. I wanna shout you out and get you bigger what do you say?


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> lol I love this site and you won't stop my growth bro. I'm on a roll. sorry your so mad that I'm spreading my message and mewing.
> 
> 
> 
> lets collab bro. I wanna shout you out and get you bigger what do you say?


Splash splash nigger.


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Splash splash nigger.




you're the type to type like you own the place but in person I'd smash your face with that there phone. suck my 7 inch cock. 
trash trash reeeeee


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> you're the type to type like you own the place but in person I'd smash your face with that there phone. suck my 7 inch cock.


Stfu ur literally a queer


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> you're the type to type like you own the place but in person I'd smash your face with that there phone. suck my 7 inch cock.


Lol,you're a skinny dork who has probably never won a fight in his life,

You done fucked with bloatcrew.
It's ogre 4 u.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

Spreading peanut butter


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

I don't care what you say keep staying in your toxic echo chamber. I rather spread a message of real looksmaxxing and sharing it with the normies. that way you guys can't have it for yourself tee heeee


----------



## Autist (Jan 9, 2019)

Men getting better gl and women getting more bloated.


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

I mogg you into Oblivion suck a cock


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> I mogg you into Oblivion suck a cock


Ugly as fuck its so over for you just rope


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

oh no I got told I'm ugly by a subhuman male who doesn't even know what women want.


----------



## VST (Jan 9, 2019)

Autist said:


> Men getting better gl and women getting more bloated.


This is what I mean, we should stop helping men lookmax and help women instead.
If we help men lookmax we will compete with better looking men for bloated chubsters, but if we help women looksmax we're competing with ugly men for attractive women.


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

I don't even need to be on this site. I just like stealing all your ideas so I can continue to have the edge. jk. but really I like all you guys for real love the banter


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> oh no I got told I'm ugly by a subhuman male who doesn't even know what women want.


You are an idiot


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

seriously like idk what your problems are with me but I do appreciate the community here it's not as toxic as other sites and at least here there is a lot of good info. 


good site 10/10


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> I mogg you into Oblivion suck a cock


Congrats you mog an incel?



AstroSky said:


> I don't care what you say keep staying in your toxic echo chamber. I rather spread a message of real looksmaxxing and sharing it with the normies. that way you guys can't have it for yourself tee heeee


Nah it doesn't even matter,normies have no desire and are too dumb to looksmaxx.
They'd rather just get a haircut or something short term.


----------



## Tony (Jan 9, 2019)

DID U REMOVE SPECIAL THANKS TO TONY U FILTHY OOGREEEEEEEEEE  DISLIKES ONLY FROM ME


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> seriously like idk what your problems are with me but I do appreciate the community here it's not as toxic as other sites and at least here there is a lot of good info.
> 
> 
> good site 10/10


>toxic 


Actually kys


----------



## mojopin (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> lets collab bro. I wanna shout you out and get you bigger what do you say?


Let's fucking do it mate. Make the Holy Grail of mewing videos. Just saw your comment too, will e-mail soon.


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

thing is calling me ugly and subhuman might have made sense say 6 years ago before mewing but legit now a days I get complimented by guys and girls for my jaw and cheekbones ( which btw I had almost zero definiton prior to mewing)


----------



## Mewcel (Jan 9, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Congrats you mog an incel?
> 
> 
> Nah it doesn't even matter,normies have no desire and are too dumb to looksmaxx.
> They'd rather just get a haircut or something short term.


You have a point. I'm trying to preach mewing to incels, but they keep dismissing it as cope. If incels dismiss it (and God knows that we need this more than anyone), then I have little hope for normies taking this serious.


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

normies are catching on. got people.in real life who started talking about this "tongue postue method"

it's catching on for real


----------



## mojopin (Jan 9, 2019)

Tony said:


> DID U REMOVE SPECIAL THANKS TO TONY U FILTHY OOGREEEEEEEEEE  DISLIKES ONLY FROM ME


Oh shit Tony, I accidentally cut and pasted over it. I beg you to forgive me


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 9, 2019)

Mewcel said:


> You have a point. I'm trying to preach mewing to incels, but they keep dismissing it as cope. If incels dismiss it (and God knows that we need this more than anyone), then I have little hope for normies taking this serious.


Putting the tongue on the roof of your mouth to become a mm?
Yeah man I was going go beach with becky and Tracy but yeah actually I'll just stay home and "mew" 

All looksmaxxing vids success relies on how gl the person saying it is,imagine a currycel talking about looksmaxxing, Jfl 8 views with somehow 30 dislikes.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> normies are catching on. got people.in real life who started talking about this "tongue postue method"
> 
> it's catching on for real


Why dont you quote him if youre responding to him retard


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> normies are catching on. got people.in real life who started talking about this "tongue postue method"
> 
> it's catching on for real


Cope,most normies have already thrown out there gym memberships from new years resolution.

Normies have no will power or desire to change,
Most people only change when change is necessary,no one with a gf can be bothered to even eat good. It's ogre for normies.


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

you have a point. Brett mavrick talked about it and blew up. meganrose or whatever also talked about it and kinda just copied my format a little with the whole hand swinging. doesn't matter. I'm just glad many are doing their best to spread it 

John mews work needs to be remembered ...and I really feel that


----------



## Wincel (Jan 9, 2019)

mojopin said:


> God bless that saggy old man.


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

also idk if you guys remember the twin study but me and brother used to be almost exact twins but I want you to guess which one mouth breathed and which nosed

my brother doesn't really mind im using him as an example. I'm currently teaching him and he's already improving. I love my brother


----------



## Wincel (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> you have a point. Brett mavrick talked about it and blew up. meganrose or whatever also talked about it and kinda just copied my format a little with the whole hand swinging. doesn't matter. I'm just glad many are doing their best to spread it
> 
> John mews work needs to be remembered ...and I really feel that


I plan on making flyers explaining orthotropics and exposing the problems with traditional orthodontics and just giving them to random people on the street like an autist


----------



## Ropemaxing (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> also idk if you guys remember the twin study but me and brother used to be almost exact twins but I want you to guess which one mouth breathed and which nosed
> 
> my brother doesn't really mind im using him as an example. I'm currently teaching him and he's already improving. I love my brother



Facial width gainz

Thought u were a troll acc but seems ur the real one


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

chewing is legit. it's made my jaw tighter too. of course I find taking breaks like building muscle the best . good posture and proper root tongue force is the true key to improving your lower third


----------



## VST (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> also idk if you guys remember the twin study but me and brother used to be almost exact twins but I want you to guess which one mouth breathed and which nosed
> 
> my brother doesn't really mind im using him as an example. I'm currently teaching him and he's already improving. I love my brother


Ouch, how did you even find out about mewing so early?


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 9, 2019)

Tony said:


> DID U REMOVE SPECIAL THANKS TO TONY U FILTHY OOGREEEEEEEEEE  DISLIKES ONLY FROM ME







do you miss me in the snapchat GC?


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

funny story. there was this channel called Josh.

.he died...but he knew about tongue posture then I sorta did my research and applied coping my way till today. I didn't tell anyone till my brother told me I'm starting to look like that chadward meme


----------



## VST (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> funny story. there was this channel called Josh.
> 
> .he died...but he knew about tongue posture then I sorta did my research and applied coping my way till today. I didn't tell anyone till my brother told me I'm starting to look like that chadward meme


Have you got pics of you and your brother when you were younger, pre-mewing?
It could be the ultimate proof that mewing works.


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

I was 16 at the time


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> also idk if you guys remember the twin study but me and brother used to be almost exact twins but I want you to guess which one mouth breathed and which nosed
> 
> my brother doesn't really mind im using him as an example. I'm currently teaching him and he's already improving. I love my brother


I have a Chad brother and I can tell you without a doubt he is planning on murdering and peeling off your face and attaching to his own.

Someone make him an account,
Username:astrocel


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

sure do bro
I actually was looking worse than my brother at one point 

also is it just me or ER and I look the same here


----------



## Tony (Jan 9, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> View attachment 11619
> 
> do you miss me in the snapchat GC?


Did u leave?


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 9, 2019)

Tony said:


> Did u leave?


fuck u didnt ask about me, over


----------



## Tony (Jan 9, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> fuck u didnt ask about me, over


FUARK sorry was actually long day for me.  why u left


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 9, 2019)

Tony said:


> FUARK sorry was actually long day for me.  why u left


i wrote my final message ask zane to show it, im leaving this aswell, im only on here cause im on PC doing assignments and checking forum every few minutes.


----------



## Tony (Jan 9, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> i wrote my final message ask zane to show it, im leaving this aswell, im only on here cause im on PC doing assignments and checking forum every few minutes.


that kurd didnt show shit its ogrening


----------



## Nibba (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> oh no I got told I'm ugly by a subhuman male who doesn't even know what women want.


Incels are retarded


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Incels are retarded


----------



## Nibba (Jan 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


>


Not u


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Not u


Oh he was talking to me though


----------



## Dude420 (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> I was 16 at the time



How did you learned about it first and was convinced to the point of committing to it? You were highly ahead of the curve, mogging all of us in the process, you started at a young enough age which was the key.


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

I hated myself so much and wanted to get plastic surgery I found facial movements you could do to improve the face. did that already for a few months and came across joshes channel and said fuck it why not. I just sorta half assed it for awhile till I noticed I could move my hyriod bone just by doing it and it made my jaw sorts look better.

over time I got my upswing.

the chewing I didn't do till like recently. but that's just muscle so that's easy to do


----------



## Dude420 (Jan 9, 2019)

@AstroSky

Do you really believe mewing works for adults, even the father of Mike Mew said it doesn't work, Mike Mew himself only said that it might be possible in the long run, but I feel like he gets influenced by what he would like to believe.

Even on the great work forum people are skeptical, they have yet to see undoubtable results for adults since it is easy to angle/light cheat.
https://the-great-work.org/community/main-forum/has-anyone-seen-results/


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

.


----------



## Nibba (Jan 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Oh he was talking to me though


Does he not know how to quote


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Does he not know how to quote


Yeah he doesnt lol


----------



## Nibba (Jan 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Yeah he doesnt lol


I take it back I think he's retarded


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I take it back I think he's retarded


----------



## Nibba (Jan 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> View attachment 11646


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I take it back I think he's retarded




me?


Dude420 said:


> @AstroSky
> 
> Do you really believe mewing works for adults, even the father of Mike Mew said it doesn't work, Mike Mew himself only said that it might be possible in the long run, but I feel like he gets influenced by what he would like to believe.
> 
> ...




#102
go check out my oldest videos in the past few years. people are telling me I'm somehow looking even better. my weight is not going down. I'm mewing even harder so I don't lose my gains and some how my jaws profile has upswinged even more. cheekbones take the longest I got improved projection but the most gains is my lower third.

so yes I think adult changes can be had but because some people are stubborn and don't stick with things and relapse all the time it's very hard unless you obsesse over things like a autist which I happen to be slightly.

wouldn't doubt a lot of us might have that high functioning autistic like focus.

use it to your advantage.
anyways that's mostly why adult changes is hard me and Dr mew Skyped together and talked about it.

cant teach a old dog new tricks as they say

you can but it's gonna take hard work and not neglect any aspect.

posture,tongue posture and chewing

working out might help with hgh and might improve the results.
also a new one is tongue chewing .

if your mouth is narrow. just brute Force your tongue by increasing it's muscle mass with gum chewing and tongue movement. that's also a good way around narrow mouths
I was clicking reply this whole time but i kept deleting the stuff in the text box thinking it was just wasted typing space. 

anyways I can quote now!!

now I'm maxxing out my IQ

reeeeee


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh look who figured out how to quote


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Oh look who figured out how to quote




I'm a good little autist arnt I??


----------



## Nibba (Jan 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Oh look who figured out how to quote


Lol


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Jan 9, 2019)

@AstroSky where do you apply your forces when you hardmew? upward or forward ? and how many times per week do you chew gum ? and how many hours per day ?

ty man


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

RIPPED IRL said:


> @AstroSky where do you apply yor forces when you hardmew? upward or forward ? and how many times per week do you chew gum ? and how many hours ?
> 
> ty man



hey so I mostly go for root of the tongue rather than frontal. so I focus all my force up and forward. 

like I'm trying to fly off just by the force of my tongue and I hold that force pretty much all day except when talking or eating


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> hey so I mostly go for root of the tongue rather than frontal. so I focus all my force up and forward.
> 
> like I'm trying to fly off just by the force of my tongue and I hold that force pretty much all day except when talking or eating



@AstroSky where do you place your tip ? 

I have a recessed jaw/maxila should i push more forward than upward ? like pushing with me tip to the hard palate forward?


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

jaw changes come regardless but the tip should rest behind front of the teeth but not on the teeth. hard part like 1mm away from teeth.

then you sorta just push upwards and forward.


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Jan 9, 2019)

@AstroSky last q bro, do you think chewing is important to get your maxila up and forward? and what is your chew routine ? like days and hours per day. Thanks a lot


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

I chew an hour a day and yes I do


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> I chew an hour a day and yes I do


Oh look who forgot how to quote


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Oh look who forgot how to quote




shut up or I'll rope


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> shut up or I'll rope


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> View attachment 11654




is that based shaman


----------



## Hunter (Jan 9, 2019)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO S

SHUT IT DOWN SHUT IT DOWN SHUT IT DOWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> is that based shaman


Yeah


----------



## Hunter (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> my goal is get big enough to get mewing mainstream on behalf of Dr Mike mew.



fuck you


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

Hunter said:


> fuck you


Woah just take it easy man


----------



## Hunter (Jan 9, 2019)

VST said:


> Others aren't you.
> Others suffering is beneficial to you, the better the competition is, the harder it is to stand out. If everyone mewed(Thankfully most normies are too self-absorbed and will dismiss this as some "meme exercise") the average would increase, so you'd have to take much more radical looksmaxxing steps in order to be happy.



high IQ. glad somebody gets it.


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

Hunter said:


> fuck you



hey bro did someone shit in your chicken tendies this morning? it's ok. I care about you


Hunter said:


> high IQ. glad somebody gets it.





Hunter said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO S
> 
> SHUT IT DOWN SHUT IT DOWN SHUT IT DOWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> View attachment 11656




I just spat out my food 

thanks for the laugh I can't even breath


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> hey bro did someone shit in your chicken tendies this morning? it's ok. I care about you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this your first time seeing a jew meme lol


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Is this your first time seeing a jew meme lol



it's the first time seeing a Jew meme so perfectly used


----------



## Wincel (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> funny story. there was this channel called Josh.
> 
> .he died...but he knew about tongue posture then I sorta did my research and applied coping my way till today. I didn't tell anyone till my brother told me I'm starting to look like that chadward meme


Hey I know Josh, that guy is a legend aside from his buccinator hypertrophy


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

Wincel said:


> Hey I know Josh, that guy is a legend aside from his buccinator hypertrophy




Rip Josh....ahead of the curve.....way ahead of the curve.....


AstroSky said:


> Rip Josh....ahead of the curve.....way ahead of the curve.....




I recall being young and wanting to talk to him till I realized he died in a car crash I think. I had so many questions and I had to figure this stuff out on my own after. he mentioned tongue posture very briefly and so I was clueless like most


----------



## Nibba (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go shill for ur site somewhere else


----------



## Wincel (Jan 9, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> Rip Josh....ahead of the curve.....way ahead of the curve.....







The first real looksmaxer, he's in heaven now mewing chewing and getting his pump on with zyzz


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 9, 2019)

Wincel said:


> View attachment 11686
> 
> The first real looksmaxer, he's in heaven now mewing chewing and getting his pump on with zyzz



just look at him fuck man...if only I could talk to him now


----------



## KrissKross (Jan 10, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> just look at him fuck man...if only I could talk to him now


Yeh josh was really ahead of his time, if only he could’ve seen mews work. I wanted to ask you tho Astro what effect you think mewing might have on overjets if you had to have a guess?


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Jan 10, 2019)

mojopin said:


> I’d rather sell my asshole to men than wagecuck. At least then I’d know men would be paying to fuck me. I look forward to seeing where this takes me. Cheers bro


like your choice of background music btw.


----------



## mojopin (Jan 10, 2019)

dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> like your choice of background music btw.


It's all about that soothing beat. Will most likely use Gang Starr in the next vid or switch it up and go with some soft metal.


----------



## RationalBrody (Jan 10, 2019)

We're doomed if mid-tier normies get blackpilled and decide to looksmax. But this will never happen, most of them will remain bluepilled, their mind will reject the blackpill.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jan 10, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> mewing and shit is pointless considering evrryones over 13 here


 doesn't it work even on adults, or post 20 at least?


----------



## Nibba (Jan 10, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> doesn't it work even on adults, or post 20 at least?


Guess what?


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jan 10, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Guess what?


 I guess yes?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> I guess yes?


I guess yes?


----------



## Nibba (Jan 10, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> I guess yes?


Copycat


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Copycat


Copycat


----------



## Nibba (Jan 10, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Copycat


U


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

Nibba said:


> U


Uterus


----------



## Nibba (Jan 10, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Uterus


Ugre


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Ugre


Uriana Grunde


----------



## Nibba (Jan 10, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Uriana Grunde


Uuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuu


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Uuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuu


❤


----------



## Nibba (Jan 10, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> ❤


?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

Nibba said:


> ?


?


----------



## Nibba (Jan 10, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> ?


?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

Nibba said:


> ?


?


----------



## Nibba (Jan 10, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> ?


?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

Nibba said:


> ?


✈??


----------



## Nibba (Jan 10, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> ✈??


George NOOOO


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

Nibba said:


> George NOOOO


Curious george did boston marathon


----------



## Nibba (Jan 10, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Curious george did boston marathon


Curious George is @blackoutwhitein confirmed


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Curious George is @blackoutwhitein confirmed


#gamerswagmoments


----------



## Nibba (Jan 10, 2019)

Wow


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Wow


woW


----------

